# Church bazaar had nothing priced



## debodun (Oct 22, 2017)

I recently stopped at a church having an autumn bazaar. They had a "Grandma's Attic" table (antiques & collectibles). However, nothing was marked with a price. I picked up a plate that was about 8 or 9" in diameter with flowers  it (similar to the one in the attached pic) and asked the price. The lady at the table said that she was accepting reasonable offers. I hate when there's a situation like that because what would be reasonable to her may not be to a buyer. I decided to test her and offered her $1 for it. She looked horrified and snapped "You should know that that is worth at LEAST $15!" I did not buy it since I already have this similar plate, but it irks me when you have to haggle like that and try to guess what the other person considers "reasonable". Why don't they just decide on a price and put a tag on the merchandise?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2017)

IMO if you are at a church bazaar or fundraiser the prices you pay are more about charitable giving than they are about the value of an item.

I agree with your sentiment when I'm at a for profit garage sale, flea market, etc..., I always feel that the seller is sizing me up.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 22, 2017)

I agree with Aunt Bea about it being for charity, also Ive read quite a few of your posts complaining about nobody buying your stuff at garage sales etc....my question is "Why buy more"?

Sorry and I don't mean to be disrespectful...just don't understand.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I agree with Aunt Bea about it being for charity, also Ive read quite a few of your posts complaining about nobody buying your stuff at garage sales etc....my question is "Why buy more"?




I really wasn't interested in buying since I have so much already, I was just seeing what the lady had in mind for prices. Nobody would buy this at my sale for $5 and she wasn't going to sell it at less than $15?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2017)

When I had garage sales I always priced everything as well as at church bazaars. Sometimes not pricing an item can backfire. If I see items with no prices I just pass it by. I figure the people are to lazy to put a price on it or they are waiting to see if I look really interested then they will quote a higher price than what they had in mind in the first place.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I really wasn't interested in buying since I have so much already, I was just seeing what the lady had in mind for prices. Nobody would buy this at my sale for $5 and she wasn't going to sell it at less than $15?



Okay, I understand now.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Okay, I understand now.



Same reason I sometimes stop at antique shops if I'm on a road trip. I am jut curious what others are asking for their items.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I recently stopped at a church having an autumn bazaar. They had a "Grandma's Attic" table (antiques & collectibles). However, nothing was marked with a price. I picked up a plate that was about 8 or 9" in diameter with flowers  it (similar to the one in the attached pic) and asked the price. The lady at the table said that she was accepting reasonable offers. I hate when there's a situation like that because what would be reasonable to her may not be to a buyer. I decided to test her and offered her $1 for it. She looked horrified and snapped "You should know that that is worth at LEAST $15!" I did not buy it since I already have this similar plate, but it irks me when you have to haggle like that and try to guess what the other person considers "reasonable". Why don't they just decide on a price and put a tag on the merchandise?
> View attachment 43695


An offer of a dollar was an insult.  Only a moron would sell it for that.


----------



## Loosey (Oct 22, 2017)

One of our churches does their bazaars that way, too.  It seems they feel that they make more money that way than if they price the items themselves because folks will offer more than they might ask.  I don't have a problem with it, and have never had an offer rejected.  I don't know what anything is worth, really, but I know what it's worth to me.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I recently stopped at a church having an autumn bazaar. They had a "Grandma's Attic" table (antiques & collectibles). However, nothing was marked with a price. I picked up a plate that was about 8 or 9" in diameter with flowers  it (similar to the one in the attached pic) and asked the price. The lady at the table said that she was accepting reasonable offers. I hate when there's a situation like that because what would be reasonable to her may not be to a buyer. I decided to test her and offered her $1 for it. She looked horrified and snapped "You should know that that is worth at LEAST $15!" I did not buy it since I already have this similar plate, but it irks me when you have to haggle like that and try to guess what the other person considers "reasonable". Why don't they just decide on a price and put a tag on the merchandise?
> View attachment 43695



Well then you should have picked it up.  It's a real bargain at $15.

But I agree.  I hate haggling.

I bought a bike across the street at a yard sale.  She was asking $10.00.  I said I'm going to pay you $20.  She nearly had a heart attack.

Most people underprice whatever they are selling in my experience.  Start high and come down if you have to.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2017)

$1.00 was really lowballing imho.


----------

